# Homoeomma sp. Peru / Cyclosterum sp. "Cobalt Red Rump"



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Just some pics..


----------



## manville (Feb 8, 2005)

very nice tarantula!


----------



## FryLock (Feb 8, 2005)

You have seen this pic before but not the name >Here< there now Thrixopelma cyaneum Dr Schmidt and two other chaps named them this year i wonder if they will stay in that genus tho :?.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> You have seen this pic before but not the name >Here< there now Thrixopelma cyaneum Dr Schmidt and two other chaps named them this year i wonder if they will stay in that genus tho :?.


So that's the offical name for what I have pictured now?

The one you pictured looks a little different from mine.  Could that be the _Homoemma sp._ "blue"?  It has better defined white striping on the femurs.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 8, 2005)

I have heard of them but never saw a pic..... I like..... but I don't see them n dealers Pricelists to often. where did you get yours?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

GUSTO said:
			
		

> I have heard of them but never saw a pic..... I like..... but I don't see them n dealers Pricelists to often. where did you get yours?


They are fairly uncommon, but come up for sale every once and a while.  I am pretty sure they are someone's pricelist.  I got mine from Art Cerda, www.midwestexoticpetcenter.com.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 8, 2005)

A Cyclosternum sp. was my first T. I really like him, but he was lost in a breeding attempt. They are great T's and I would love to get another one someday.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's another beautiful fresh molted Cyclosternum! 












Yes, it is a fasciatum....


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2005)

A few pics of my female "Cobalt Red Rump".


----------



## ShaunHolder (Feb 8, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Here's another beautiful fresh molted Cyclosternum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo gorgeous. By looks it's my favorite T. Thanks for sharin'.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> A few pics of my female "Cobalt Red Rump".


Yours doesn't have the red like mine has.  Do we have the same species?


----------



## morda (Feb 8, 2005)

This Homoemma sp. is now Thrixopelma cyaneum.. I heard that...


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 8, 2005)

dwayne this is another awsome T you have :clap: ...to tell you the truth everytime i see you post pics it makes me wanna go to my paypal account and get in touch with some dealers.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> dwayne this is another awsome T you have :clap: ...to tell you the truth everytime i see you post pics it makes me wanna go to my paypal account and get in touch with some dealers.  thanks for sharing


No one is stoppin ya!


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2005)

> Yours doesn't have the red like mine has. Do we have the same species?


Yes, the color varies a lot b/t molts.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 8, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> No one is stoppin ya!


im putting myself on hold for a month becasue ive ordered like 8 new T's for myself in the past 10 days.  my newest editions should arrive tomorrow morning.  this is the worst addiction ever but its the best :drool: .  also my GF tends to complain sometimes becasue she sees me spend all this money on T's and none on her...  well i should not speak so soon valentines day is right around the corner...damn it :evil:


----------



## versimomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I think the " Hommeoma sp Peru" is the larger and the "hommeoma sp blue or blau is the smaller of the species. 
I have the 1st 1 (4 slings) and they are crazy scatty! Poss just coz they are slings. Great pics everyone :clap:  esp the Cyclosternum fasciatum. I have just got my husband one of these and she is beautiful.


----------



## Fince (Feb 8, 2005)

Homoeomma spec. (Thrixopelma cyaneum)


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Fince,

I believe that is a sp. "peru", not a sp. "blue".

Just my humble opinion though.

Eric


----------



## Fince (Feb 8, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Hi Fince,
> 
> I believe that is a sp. "peru", not a sp. "blue".
> 
> ...



Hi Eric!

Thank you for the correction! 

 I heard from this species minimum five different names :? .

What is the difference between two "species" (sp.peru and sp.blue)? 

Unfortunately there isn't taxonomic key....

I think my spider is fairly blue


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought this spider as _Homoeomma sp._ "blue".  I no longer have it though as it died in the "plague".

Maybe you can see a difference.

Fince, I believe yours is sp. "peru" as well.


----------



## Fince (Feb 8, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I bought this spider as _Homoeomma sp._ "blue".  I longer have it though as it died in the "plague".
> 
> Maybe you can see a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 9, 2005)

Fince said:
			
		

> Spider-man 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G_Wright (Feb 9, 2005)

yep they are nice


----------



## G_Wright (Feb 9, 2005)

versimomma said:
			
		

> I think the " Hommeoma sp Peru" is the larger and the "hommeoma sp blue or blau is the smaller of the species.
> I have the 1st 1 (4 slings) and they are crazy scatty! Poss just coz they are slings. Great pics everyone :clap:  esp the Cyclosternum fasciatum. I have just got my husband one of these and she is beautiful.


hommeoma sp peru is now Thrixopelma cyaneum


----------



## Fince (Feb 9, 2005)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> hommeoma sp peru is now Thrixopelma cyaneum



Is it official???.....Because I don't find it in the WSC :?


----------



## FryLock (Feb 9, 2005)

Cross linking >Here<  it may change in future i would not know as iv not seen a male of them (or a male of the other Thrixopelma for that fact).


----------



## Fince (Feb 9, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Cross linking >Here<  it may change in future i would not know as iv not seen a male of them (or a male of the other Thrixopelma for that fact).


FryLock thank you for a Link!! I will search this literature : 

SCHMIDT, G., F. FRIEBOLIN & M. FRIEBOLIN (2005): Gibt es wirklich eine neue Homoeomma-Art (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraposinae) aus Peru? Tarantulas of the World (102): 4-17.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to know!

*Goes to change his photo album*


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 9, 2005)

Is _H. sp._ "blue" being worked on?  Perhaps in the same genus as well(Thrixopelma)?


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is my 2 they were sold to me as "pet trade" E.pulcherrimklaasi. I know the pics aren't the best but that was my old web cam I had. The larger one is a male and is at Botars now being bred.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32188&highlight=E.pulcherrimaklaasi


----------

